# New Invention



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 19, 2009)

With all this "free" time on my hands because of a lack of engineering work, I've decided to try my hand at inventing. Since this is the cold and flue season, I thought something appropriate to the season might be in order. Whaddaya think???


----------



## mklotz (Jan 19, 2009)

Note to self: Don't hire Brian to do any human interface designs.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 19, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Note to self: Don't hire Brian to do any human interface designs.


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tel (Jan 19, 2009)

Wouldn't it be better if you added one of them hopper things so it could hold 8 or 10 rolls?

I _think_ that's wot Marv was hinting at.


----------



## ksouers (Jan 19, 2009)

I think the roll needs to go on the side of the head. Then you could have a take-up roll on the other side and motorize it. No need to touch the paper except for disposal ;D


----------



## miker (Jan 19, 2009)

If it swivelled 180º, it could also be used for the original purpose!


----------



## jack404 (Jan 19, 2009)

Brian with ideas like that you should go to japan

the new idea foundation is cashed up for crazy idea's like that

they gave a mad nutter here $30,000 to develop a lighting system for the toilet

inside the bowl!!!

for examining the deposits folks make!! crazy but true...


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 19, 2009)

jack404  said:
			
		

> Brian with ideas like that you should go to japan
> 
> the new idea foundation is cashed up for crazy idea's like that
> 
> ...



Ah ey so!!


----------



## artrans (Jan 19, 2009)

you laugh but it may not be as funny as you think stranger thinks have become hits pet rocks come to mind at least this solves a problem. :big: :big: a camping store you can go when every and where ever your always ready.it could start a new culture arabs have turbins we can have charmin. :big: :big:


----------



## hitandmissman (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey thats it thats it---a snot rock!


----------



## lathe nut (Jan 19, 2009)

Brian that is severally awful nice, that is nice are you going to make a rain cap for it, that is cute, Lathe Nut


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 20, 2009)

In this day of a greener earth (and we're not talking the color of snot : ), there should be a recycling mechanism attached too !! :big: :big: : :


----------



## itowbig (Jan 20, 2009)

hitandmissman  said:
			
		

> Hey thats it thats it---a snot rock!




 :big: :big: :big: ha ha ha i finally quit laughing so i can type now. that was funny :big: :big: :big: ;D ;D ;D


----------



## dwentz (Jan 20, 2009)

Brian,

 I looked all over but could not find one of your nicely done set of plans for this here!

 Dale


----------



## artrans (Jan 20, 2009)

whana bet on day it is on qvc eveything sells there just give it to billy mays or the new guy with samoo


----------



## Bernd (Jan 20, 2009)

Why buy one when you can make it yourself?

As George Carlin once said, "Nail two boards together that have never be nailed together before and some smuck will by them" :big:

Bernd


----------



## jlmanatee (Jan 21, 2009)

......... And to stop the increasing incidence of airport shoulder surfing.....


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 21, 2009)

This might come in handy. ;D ;D ;D


----------

